# Desert Tortoise?



## teresa trainor (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, and very overweight. He's in much too small an enclosure. He needs more room to wander and exercise. And he looks big enough to be housed outside.


----------



## teresa trainor (Mar 9, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, and very overweight. He's in much too small an enclosure. He needs more room to wander and exercise. And he looks big enough to be housed outside.



yes, I agree about the enclosure. I'm trying to adopt it from a family friend but am running into some problems as she is in Oregon.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh, that just breaks my heart , poor thing! I feel so bad for him! 
That's like us living not thriving in a tiny bathroom. 
I do hope you can save him from prison.


----------



## ascott (Mar 11, 2016)

teresa trainor said:


> yes, I agree about the enclosure. I'm trying to adopt it from a family friend but am running into some problems as she is in Oregon.




What problems are you encountering?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2016)

teresa trainor said:


> yes, I agree about the enclosure. I'm trying to adopt it from a family friend but am running into some problems as she is in Oregon.


are you in Oregon as well? If not remember it illegal to transport them across state lines.


----------



## teresa trainor (Mar 11, 2016)

ascott said:


> What problems are you encountering?




The problem I am encountering is that I'm in California. I've talked to a few different tortoise clubs locally for advice.


----------



## teresa trainor (Mar 11, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Oh, that just breaks my heart , poor thing! I feel so bad for him!
> That's like us living not thriving in a tiny bathroom.
> I do hope you can save him from prison.



Yes, me too. She is normally in a larger 40 gal tank but even that is waaaaaaay too small for her to thrive. I have an enclosure I built outside that she will enjoy I'm sure. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ascott (Mar 11, 2016)

teresa trainor said:


> The problem I am encountering is that I'm in California. I've talked to a few different tortoise clubs locally for advice.



Well, that California Desert Tortoise "somehow" made its way across state line?? Perhaps someone drove it right up to the state line, let it out of the car to stretch its legs, and low and behold "it" walked right across that state line and "oh, you get back in this car" ...??? what?, weirder things have happened...


----------



## megarrett (Mar 19, 2016)

where in Oregon -- i am in Virginia and from CA -- but i have a very good friend in Portland who might can help and actually another in the SE corner of Or


----------



## teresa trainor (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys, well after quite the process this beautiful girl is home!


----------



## bryson white (Mar 29, 2016)

very cool


----------

